# Expensive pussy



## KenM (Nov 9, 2006)

http://www.allerca.com/html/pricingreserve.html


----------



## nerfherder (Nov 9, 2006)

KenM said:
			
		

> http://www.allerca.com/html/pricingreserve.html



I'm relieved to see that you're not posting about escorts again!

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 9, 2006)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> I'm relieved to see that you're not posting about escorts again!
> 
> Cheers,
> Liam




Again?


----------



## Nyaricus (Nov 9, 2006)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> I'm relieved to see that you're not posting about escorts again!
> 
> Cheers,
> Liam



Know what? That was uncalled for. Reported.


In any case, a $3,950 (US dollars) cat is a bit high-priced for me. Yeesh.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 9, 2006)

http://www.allerca.com/images/cats/ALHP3988776.jpg

Man, that has to be one of the cutest pictures of a cat I've ever seen.  Maybe if they stayed like that would they be worth 4k.    Kittens are awesome, but cats are just lazy.


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Know what? That was uncalled for. Reported.




Any worse than the actual title of this thread??


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 9, 2006)

I must admit that the thread title didn't immediately make me think of cats.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 9, 2006)

I like cats- heck, I like most animals- but that's ridiculous.

You can get nearly complete relief from allergies to felines with conventional treatments- a year's worth of treatment would cost less than $1000...before your insurance pays any of it (and most inscos cover allergy treatment).

Assume they cover 30%.  That's $700/year.  At $3950, that cat costs 5.6 years of treatments, and you still have food and veterinary bills to cover...and probably some apolstery bills as well.

And the treatements allow you to enjoy the company of ANY domestic cat you encounter, not just your allergen-free kitty.

I was faced with a similar decision years ago- I had cat allergies, among others.  My shot regimen has saved my life, and allowed me to keep cats for many, many years.


----------



## Nyaricus (Nov 9, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Any worse than the actual title of this thread??



The title is a bit inappropriate (well, more of a WTF? sorta title), but KenM is hardly flaming anyone with it.

Fact is, that if people stopped talking about KenM's past... indulgences, then they really wouldn't be an issue anymore. I never heard tickety-boo about them until someone started talking about it. That's rude.

OTOH, KenM did leave himself open for a reference with a title like that, given his past, but only those in the know would bring it up, as it so obviously was.

--N


----------



## Ferret (Nov 9, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Know what? That was uncalled for. Reported.
> 
> 
> In any case, a $3,950 (US dollars) cat is a bit high-priced for me. Yeesh.




For someone with allergies its not bad if you want a cat, plus all those trimmings (NOT in a food sense). This is an example of not reducing a price because only, say wizards can benefit from them)......


----------



## cattoy (Nov 9, 2006)

bah! When I was young, I was extremely allergic to cats.

For some reason, I was also very susceptible to feline mind control, and every time I visited my friend's house (they had cats) I always ended up petting them and I always stumbled home with my eyes nearly swollen shut.

This went on for years.

I am no longer allergic to cats.

That which does not kill you makes you stronger. Get an ordinary cat from a no-kill shelter and start getting stronger!


----------



## trancejeremy (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, cats live longer than 5.6 years. Between 2-3 times that. And if you have a whole family that is allergic (which can be genetic), it probably is a good deal.

I wonder though if people will simply get 2 cats, breed them, and start selling the offspring for cheaper?  Of if they designed the cats to be sterile.


----------



## paradox42 (Nov 9, 2006)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> I wonder though if people will simply get 2 cats, breed them, and start selling the offspring for cheaper?  Of if they designed the cats to be sterile.



No deal. The web site says the cost "includes spaying or neutering." So the company ships 'em out incapable of reproduction, and you can't breed them no matter how many you get. It's sort of like how Monsanto ships out genetically modified corn designed to be sterile, except that in this case they didn't need to put a self-destruct gene into the seeds- they just need vets to remove the kitties' reproductive parts.


----------



## GlassJaw (Nov 9, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Know what? That was uncalled for. Reported.




No sense of humor.  Reported.


----------



## GlassJaw (Nov 9, 2006)

As a cat person, I find this quite fascinating.

That said, I'd like to know more about this statement:

" Starting with proprietary genetic technologies*...

*patent pending"

I wonder what the long-term effects are on these cats and how healthy they are otherwise.


----------



## Jesus_marley (Nov 9, 2006)

My only problem with it is the mandatory sterilization. I understand that the company wants to maintain a stranglehold on the GM kitty market, but if I am going to buy a cat, I want the WHOLE cat. Naughty bits and everything else.   

You wouldn't buy a new car with some parts missing.... so why a cat?


----------



## Dioltach (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm sure that if cars were capable of reproducing, the automobile industry would have them neutered.

Or perhaps they already do, and they just haven't told anyone?


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 9, 2006)

Jesus_marley said:
			
		

> You wouldn't buy a new car with some parts missing.... so why a cat?




Because "fixing" a cat doesn't fundamentally damage the cat, or diminish the cat-owning experience (at least IMO).

OTOH, maybe you're a big fan of spraying, caterwauling, and unwanted kittens.


----------



## Ampolitor (Nov 9, 2006)

*cool*

cool genetically altered cloned cats, sounds like something from a game session..............muhahahahhahahahahhahahhh


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 9, 2006)

> Well, cats live longer than 5.6 years. Between 2-3 times that.




Which is why I said you also had to factor in the vet bills and feeding.  Keeping a cat alive isn't cheap, and no insurance company is going to help you foot that bill.

Essentially, this cat is giving medical treatment a 5.6 year advantage in the "Expense Race," and I don't think it will ever win.



> And if you have a whole family that is allergic (which can be genetic), it probably is a good deal.




_Possibly_ then its cost-effective, but you still can't hang with OTHER cats & their people.

Another consideration...it only comes in one kind.  No longhair that I can see.  If you go for medical treatment, you can have any kind of cat you want, from purebred persian to rescue kitty.


----------



## megamania (Nov 9, 2006)

Wee-Haw!



So many things to say but most everyone here has already said it.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 9, 2006)

> _"ALLERCA has produced the world's first scientifically-proven hypoallergenic cats."_




Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof.  Doubly so when the claim is intended to push a multi-thousand dollar purchase for a kitten, when there's scores of kittens already looking for homes.

They don't provide any.  They assert, but provide no evidence.  Looking through their FAQs, I find this:


> "*Is there information regarding the independent verification of your claims?*
> 
> _We expect a scientific paper to be published sometime in 2007 and we will make the results available at that time._"




That's... not exactly convincing.


----------



## Harmon (Nov 9, 2006)

Anyone thinking of buying one of these come see me first, I can get you a cat for half that price.  Write me a check and give me a couple days after to get the kitty to you.

People with disposable income like that need to share to those of us with bills- and I am not talking about credit cards that are over the limit, I mean bills.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 9, 2006)

Harmon said:
			
		

> People with disposable income like that need to share to those of us with bills- and I am not talking about credit cards that are over the limit, I mean bills.




Ducks and platypi, unite!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 9, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Ducks and platypi, unite!




Form Blazing Sword!

-Hyp.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 9, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Again?




yes.    let's not get into that again, though...


----------



## reveal (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll tell you what, last time I paid that much, I swelled up something awful. I would have loved for it to have been allergen free.

What?

It's a *cat*?

Nevermind.


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 9, 2006)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what, last time I paid that much, I swelled up something awful. I would have loved for it to have been allergen free.




They have shots for that, you know.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 9, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> The title is a bit inappropriate (well, more of a WTF? sorta title), but KenM is hardly flaming anyone with it.
> 
> Fact is, that if people stopped talking about KenM's past... indulgences, then they really wouldn't be an issue anymore. I never heard tickety-boo about them until someone started talking about it. That's rude.
> 
> ...




I certainly didn't realise that there was a previous history of any sort behind this.  I'm intrigued now!

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Fenris (Nov 9, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof.  Doubly so when the claim is intended to push a multi-thousand dollar purchase for a kitten, when there's scores of kittens already looking for homes.
> 
> They don't provide any.  They assert, but provide no evidence.  Looking through their FAQs, I find this:
> 
> ...




Did you look at the PCRs and Westerns? They look pretty good to me. Seems like after they identifed the Fel d 1 glycoprotein, they went on a massive genome hunt. Sounds like they sequenced lots of cats looking for SNPs or other genetic miscues in the Fel d 1 glycoprotein gene. Once identified they breed those cats to generate homozygous lines that produce Fel d 1 glycoproteins with a modifed chain 1, which is the immunoreactive site interacting with T-cells). The Westerns show a pretty clear degragation of the Fel d 1 glycoprotein. Seems to me they just did some fancy breeding. Along with high-throughput genomics to identify rare genetic mutants of course.

They won't publish until the patent comes out, that's pretty standard. But I think the science shown is sound.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 10, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I certainly didn't realise that there was a previous history of any sort behind this.  I'm intrigued now!
> 
> Olaf the Stout



Let's not hijack the thread any father than it already is, por favor!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 10, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Let's not hijack the thread any father than it already is, por favor!




Sorry!      I'll be good.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 10, 2006)

cattoy said:
			
		

> bah! When I was young, I was extremely allergic to cats.
> 
> For some reason, I was also very susceptible to feline mind control, and every time I visited my friend's house (they had cats) I always ended up petting them and I always stumbled home with my eyes nearly swollen shut.
> 
> ...





There's lots of kitties in animal shelters that need homes! No need to get a fancified, grown in a lab kitty. Just get a new friend (or two... or three) from a shelter and save a life or several. 

I've got SIX kitties, ranging from 3.5 month old kittens to an 18 year old cat that my aunt couldn't take with her to LA. Yeah, older cats are lazy but they're nice and warm on a cold winter night and a great companion and friend.

$4k is just too much to pay for one feline. You can't buy kitty luv. Just can't.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 10, 2006)

Jesus_marley said:
			
		

> My only problem with it is the mandatory sterilization. I understand that the company wants to maintain a stranglehold on the GM kitty market, but if I am going to buy a cat, I want the WHOLE cat. Naughty bits and everything else.
> 
> You wouldn't buy a new car with some parts missing.... so why a cat?




Don't come cryin' when that tomcat is spraying all over the place, marking his territory..... Or the female's yowling all over the house at the wee hours of the AM because she's horny and wants to get some....


----------



## KenM (Nov 10, 2006)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've got SIX kitties, ranging from 3.5 month old kittens to an 18 year old cat that my aunt couldn't take with her to LA. Yeah, older cats are lazy but they're nice and warm on a cold winter night and a great companion and friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Umbran (Nov 10, 2006)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Don't come cryin' when that tomcat is spraying all over the place, marking his territory..... Or the female's yowling all over the house at the wee hours of the AM because she's horny and wants to get some....




...and both are contributing to the population of cats who don't have homes...

Most shelters also require spay/neuter for adoption.  That this company also requires it is certainly an economic move, but it also serves a good purpose.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 10, 2006)

And you could always get your fixed male kitties some Neuticles™.
http://www.neuticles.com/index1.html
http://www.neuticles.com/webpages/faq.html


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 10, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> And you could always get your fixed male kitties some Neuticles™.
> http://www.neuticles.com/index1.html
> http://www.neuticles.com/webpages/faq.html



Okay, that's just... odd.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 10, 2006)

OTOH, if your Vet is a gamer, you gould have d20s, d30s or even d100s installed...

If you have d100s like mine (the clear faceted ball containing a ping-pong ball filled with grit), that would make your kitty rattle like a maraca!

Of course, the Kitty-raca would have trouble sitting...


----------



## Aurora (Nov 10, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> And you could always get your fixed male kitties some Neuticles™.
> http://www.neuticles.com/index1.html
> http://www.neuticles.com/webpages/faq.html



Uh, wow. You can even get them custom sized. 
I agree with Knightfall. That is just.....odd.


----------



## dragonhead (Nov 10, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> And you could always get your fixed male kitties some Neuticles™.
> http://www.neuticles.com/index1.html
> http://www.neuticles.com/webpages/faq.html





three words,  

...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 10, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> And you could always get your fixed male kitties some Neuticles™.
> http://www.neuticles.com/index1.html
> http://www.neuticles.com/webpages/faq.html




I'd never heard of them before..... 

And only a dummy would've asked this question enough to put it on a FAQ...



			
				Neuticle website said:
			
		

> Can Neuticles be implanted in people?
> 
> Absolutely not. While the material used for Neuticles is FDA approved, a second FDA approval is required by law for each area of the human body an implant is placed. No company, including Neuticles, has FDA approval for solid silicone or polypropylene testicular implants. Neuticles are perfectly safe for pets but cannot be used on people.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 10, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Okay, that's just... odd.




Some owners (both men and women) understand the merits of neutering, but they feel there's an issue of... pride involved.


----------



## Jesus_marley (Nov 10, 2006)

Not to mention balance.


I had a Tomcat that had HUGE umm... tracts of land! After the ummm.... land was removed, he had some serious balance problems until he got used to the new weight distribution.


----------



## Joker (Nov 10, 2006)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> No sense of humor.  Reported.




Too much humor detected.  Reported.


----------



## Slife (Nov 10, 2006)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> As a cat person, I find this quite fascinating.
> 
> That said, I'd like to know more about this statement:
> 
> ...




Oh, they just glow in the dark.  No big deal.


----------



## Dingleberry (Nov 10, 2006)

Slife said:
			
		

> Oh, they just glow in the dark.  No big deal.



I wish my cat glowed in the dark.  Then I'd have a chance to spot him when he tries to trip me on the stairs in the wee hours.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 10, 2006)

Dingleberry said:
			
		

> I wish my cat glowed in the dark.  Then I'd have a chance to spot him when he tries to trip me on the stairs in the wee hours.



Yeah, that would be nice. I swear my cat is trying to kill me. He stares at me and constantly plans my demise.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 10, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, that would be nice. I swear my cat is trying to kill me. He stares at me and constantly plans my demise.



Your not paranoid. Cats will rule the world. They just have to bump off all the humans first. They do this by lulling us into a false sense of security with their purring and such. Then WAMMO they are lording over us all.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 10, 2006)

Slife said:
			
		

> Oh, they just glow in the dark.  No big deal.



Glow in the dark pets would be cool. I think Velcro pets would be nice also. That way I can play darts with them and it doesn't mess up the wall.  kidding


----------



## Umbran (Nov 11, 2006)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your not paranoid. Cats will rule the world.




No, that's raccoons.  They already have the hands...


----------



## Aurora (Nov 11, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> No, that's raccoons.  They already have the hands...



The filthy buggers get into my trash every night. God, they piss me off.


----------



## KenM (Nov 11, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> The filthy buggers get into my trash every night. God, they piss me off.




  We  bought a wooden trash shed to keep the trash barrels in. Otherwise the animals around here would get into my trash as well. 


http://www.millstores.com/display.ccml?73,0,748844,cc748844,,,Index,cat5A.html


----------



## paradox42 (Nov 11, 2006)

Actually, I'm pretty sure I read somewhere about somebody creating a transgenic kitten that had a luciferin gene spliced in (a luciferin is a type of protein that produces light- hence, the kitty glows in the dark). I actually saw pictures of the transgenic rabbits that had the glow gene; they were that florescent green color and looked pretty cool. The animals were made by an artist, I believe, and not intended to be available to the general public, but a lot of people seem to like the idea of glowing pets- so it's probably only a matter of time.

I know I'd buy one, assuming I had the money of course.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 11, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> The filthy buggers get into my trash every night. God, they piss me off.



In the neighborhood I lived in as a kid one of my neighbors had trash cans in the ground with heavy steel lids. That kept unwanted creatures out of the trash.


----------



## reveal (Nov 11, 2006)

Aeson said:
			
		

> In the neighborhood I lived in as a kid one of my neighbors had trash cans in the ground with heavy steel lids. That kept unwanted creatures out of the trash.



 We did too, but then they ended up getting into the trash behind the local gym and ingested the tossed steroids. It was touch and go there for a while...


----------



## Aeson (Nov 11, 2006)

reveal said:
			
		

> We did too, but then they ended up getting into the trash behind the local gym and ingested the tossed steroids. It was touch and go there for a while...




How did they finally stop you from ingesting the steroids?


----------



## reveal (Nov 11, 2006)

Aeson said:
			
		

> How did they finally stop you from ingesting the steroids?



 They had the raccoons break into my house in the middle of the night and steal them. Then they shared them with the squirrels and would wrestle each other. Ever seen oiled up raccoons and squirrels grappling each other at three o'clock in the morning wearing nothing more than jockstraps? It's not a pretty sight.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 12, 2006)

> Too much humor detected. Reported.




Too much reporting detected.  Reported.


----------



## Joker (Nov 12, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Too much reporting detected.  Reported.




Son of a bitch.


----------



## Joker (Nov 12, 2006)

Joker said:
			
		

> Son of a bitch.




Gratuitous swearing.  Reported!


----------



## TheNovaLord (Nov 12, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> No, that's raccoons.  They already have the hands...




we dont have them in the UK......unless its a film about animals made by the USA about the UK then apparently we have loads (101 dalmatians, Garfield 2 etc)

JOhnD


----------



## BOZ (Nov 13, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> And you could always get your fixed male kitties some Neuticles™.
> http://www.neuticles.com/index1.html
> http://www.neuticles.com/webpages/faq.html




heh... i first saw those things on Penn & Teller BS.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 13, 2006)

Hmpf...I'm surprised nobody cracked a joke about Neuticles being Captain Nemo's ship or being subatomic particles...


----------



## Aurora (Nov 13, 2006)

Joker said:
			
		

> Gratuitous swearing.  Reported!



Wait!??? You reported yourself? I report you for self-intolerance.


----------



## Ghendar (Nov 13, 2006)

Jesus_marley said:
			
		

> Naughty bits and everything else.




Number 6, the naughty bits of a cat.


----------



## Merkuri (Nov 13, 2006)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There's lots of kitties in animal shelters that need homes! No need to get a fancified, grown in a lab kitty. Just get a new friend (or two... or three) from a shelter and save a life or several.




Oh, how I wish I could do that.  

If I were locked in a room with a cat for a couple days my lungs would eventually seal themselves shut and I would suffocate.  No kidding.  I have terrible asthmatic allergies to both cats and dogs, but cats are much worse.  Most of my friends have pets, and this limits my time over their houses to a few hours before it becomes too uncomfortable to stay.  Just this weekend I had to pass up a game day and watch my BF go all by his lonesome because I knew pets would be present and I'd probably have to leave shortly after I got there.

You do not know how tempting the idea of a hypoalergenic cat is to someone who loses the ability to breathe if around one for too long.


----------



## Wereserpent (Nov 13, 2006)

I would buy it then eat it.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 13, 2006)

Galeros said:
			
		

> I would buy it then eat it.



With Catsup?


----------



## Wereserpent (Nov 13, 2006)

Aeson said:
			
		

> With Catsup?




No, ketchup.


----------



## dragonhead (Nov 14, 2006)

I love Pussys. they are so fluffy and cuddley  (ha, get your mind out of the gutter)


----------



## BOZ (Nov 14, 2006)

posting Lords of Acid lyrics would be fun, but would probably make Grandma cry.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Nov 14, 2006)

Someone explain this to me.  Why is this thread not highly edited and yet when I type "I'm PO-ed" it gets edited?  I'm just trying to understand the breakpoint in language for innuendos and whatever.


----------



## reveal (Nov 14, 2006)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> Someone explain this to me.  Why is this thread not highly edited and yet when I type "I'm PO-ed" it gets edited?  I'm just trying to understand the breakpoint in language for innuendos and whatever.


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 14, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> posting Lords of Acid lyrics would be fun, but would probably make Grandma cry.




Um, I think it'd make Grandma's eyes explode.


----------



## Joker (Nov 14, 2006)

This is silly.  I'm reporting everyone.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 15, 2006)

Rofl


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 15, 2006)

Dingleberry said:
			
		

> I wish my cat glowed in the dark.  Then I'd have a chance to spot him when he tries to trip me on the stairs in the wee hours.




If not the whole cat, then just the tail. I'm good at finding the cat tail in the dark..... and nearly stumbling trying to get off the tail with the foot.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 15, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, that would be nice. I swear my cat is trying to kill me. He stares at me and constantly plans my demise.




Earlier I had two on my lap and a third perched on the side table posed like a vulture. I have 6 cats. Ages ranging from about 3.5 months to about 17-19 years old.

Most just plan to try to rip into chicken boxes trying to get to the chicken inside.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 15, 2006)

Joker said:
			
		

> This is silly.  I'm reporting everyone.




And I'm reporting you for being a snitch.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 15, 2006)

man, i hate people who hate people.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 15, 2006)

> > *Dingleberry*
> >
> > I wish my cat glowed in the dark.
> 
> ...




And that is _EXACTLY_ the cat you want to bring to a rave or to the Burning Man Festival!


----------



## dragonhead (Nov 15, 2006)

Joker said:
			
		

> This is silly.  I'm reporting everyone.



Snitchs say perish.


----------



## qstor (Nov 16, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Again?




Yeah I don't think Eric's grandmother would like that 

Unless your talking about an escort to the prom 

Mike


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Nov 18, 2006)

Patent pending ... to prevent copycats?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 18, 2006)

This thread has made me laugh till my sides hurt! 

Thats never happened before!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 18, 2006)

> Patent pending ... to prevent copycats?




Eh...Texas A&M already genetically engineered copycats- the early ones were black & white with toner in their fur, but now they've got ones with full color inkjets...

Oh, you mean to keep someone from copying THEIR cat!

Nevermind!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 19, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Eh...Texas A&M already genetically engineered copycats- the early ones were black & white with toner in their fur, but now they've got ones with full color inkjets...
> 
> Oh, you mean to keep someone from copying THEIR cat!
> 
> Nevermind!



ROFL!!!!


----------



## Harmon (Nov 21, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Ducks and platypi, unite!




Little off topic, but what is that?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 21, 2006)

Harmon said:
			
		

> Little off topic, but what is that?




_*bill*² 
–noun *1. the parts of a bird's jaws that are covered with a horny or leathery sheath; beak. * 
2. the visor of a cap or other head covering.  
3. a beaklike promontory or headland._

-Hyp.


----------



## Bubbalicious (Nov 21, 2006)

Allergies are not only God's way of saying "Don't get a cat, dummy!", but they are also God's way of saying that cats are genetically superior to humans (you don't see any cats with people allergies!).  We still don't understand the full, untapped power of cat DNA, but we have started seeing some amazing things.  We all know now that with thorough training, cats can drive a car (we've all seen Toonces on TV).  Cats make excellent designated drivers as long as you keep them out of the catnip!  Also, if you don't feed them for a couple of days they will make Taco Bell runs for you.  Just remember to strap on their fanny packs since cats ain't got pockets!!!


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 21, 2006)

paradox42 said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm pretty sure I read somewhere about somebody creating a transgenic kitten that had a luciferin gene spliced in (a luciferin is a type of protein that produces light- hence, the kitty glows in the dark). I actually saw pictures of the transgenic rabbits that had the glow gene; they were that florescent green color and looked pretty cool. The animals were made by an artist, I believe, and not intended to be available to the general public, but a lot of people seem to like the idea of glowing pets- so it's probably only a matter of time.




They genetically engineered glow in the dark mice way back in 2002, using genes from luminescent jellyfish.


----------



## Jesus_marley (Nov 21, 2006)

Bubbalicious said:
			
		

> Allergies are not only God's way of saying "Don't get a cat, dummy!", but they are also God's way of saying that cats are genetically superior to humans (you don't see any cats with people allergies!).





Not True! A friend of mine has a cat who is allergic to people. The cat lost all of its fur due to the skin irritation. After several trips to the vet, and numerous arguments that it wasn't due to fleas (of which that cat had none), the cat was given an antihistimine and the condition cleared up almost immediately and the fur grew back.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 22, 2006)

Bubbalicious said:
			
		

> We all know now that with thorough training, cats can drive a car (we've all seen Toonces on TV).  Cats make excellent designated drivers as long as you keep them out of the catnip!




well... except for Toonces.


----------



## Banshee16 (Nov 22, 2006)

...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 22, 2006)

I have it on good authority that everything Toonces got blamed for was actually done by his identical twin cousin from Cheshire...


----------



## Nifft (Nov 25, 2006)

Perfect animal companion for the Urban Ranger who took the "Allergic to Animals" flaw.

Cheers, -- N

PS: ("Was that little boy you?" "... maybe.")


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't know...its kinda small...and underpowered.

What that ranger really needs is a clockwork kitty...MECHATOONCES!

(with lasers on its frickin head)

Of course, if you gave this hypoalergenic kitty some fancy footwear, it would be much more dangerous.

You know, 'cause it would be...._IN BOOTS!_


----------

